# Wolf 950 Generator long shot



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

i know this is a bit of long shot but does any one know where I might get hold of an instruction/starter manual for a Wolf 950 portable generator or even a website that I could download from. I've been trying to find one to no avail. Just got it out to test it in case I should need it and can't get it to start. Don't even know if I'm doing it right as I've hardly used it and have forgotten what to do. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated .

Thanks
Phil


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

I sold quite a few of theses last year, I had a problem with the carb on one or two. Turn of the fuel and remove the float bowl on the bottom of the carb. There should be fuel in the bowl if not it is probably the float stuck. The other possibility is the fuel has dried out in the float chamber leaving just the oil behind, this can block the main jet. If you need pm me and i will send you my phone number


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for that handyman. Took off the float bowl which was empty of fuel. Turned the fuel back on and after a few seconds fuel started to flow to the float bowl. Replaced the bowl pulled the cord and away it went. Not sure what I did but it seemed to have cured it. Thanks again. It's amazing how useful this site can be.

Phil


----------

